
A Style-Based Generator Architecture for Generative Adversarial Networks [pdf] - cgtyoder
https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.04948
======
modeless
Video: [https://youtu.be/kSLJriaOumA?t=26](https://youtu.be/kSLJriaOumA?t=26)

The quality and diversity of these images is incredible.

~~~
excalibur
The "other datasets" section starting at 5:04 is very interesting. Aside from
the disruptive effects of facial recognition, this tech seems destined to
become a go-to tool for automotive design.

------
smusamashah
I believe that best of these generated faces will have a 90% match in training
dataset.

If you go through the generated faces you can see all of them have different
background. These are not generated from scratch, only picked from memory to
match the requirements.

Each face has totally different hair and hairstyle.

Have the published the training dataset?

------
treebro
This is just phenomenal. Can see this being a a fairly disruptive force in the
media industry.

Also, sock puppet factories could use this to create endless numbers of fake
personas for social media astroturfing.

~~~
ttul
Watch this space..

------
distant_hat
The improvements in GANs from 2014 are amazing. From coarse 32x32 pixel images
we have gotten to 1024x1024 images that can fool most humans.

